# DirtCheapRC.com Vant LiPo Batteries Support & Information



## DirtCheapRC (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello HobbyTalk world! We are currently the Featured Sponsor of this Brushless RC Motors & LiPo Batteries forum.

This thread will serve as a support and information thread for our ever growing line up of Vant LiPo batteries. These batteries offer *Incredible Value* AND *Performance* which seem to be two opposing forces in today's battery world. Normally you can only get one or the other by either purchasing a high priced name-brand battery or taking your chances with a cheap no-name brand you've never heard of. While you may have never heard of Vant, the advertising, support, and information provided here is aimed to show you that you actually can have both!

*Here is some basic information to start off with.*


*Vant batteries are inexpensive.*
This is because we purchase them DIRECT from the factory. This eliminates at least 2 middle-men and thus eliminates 2 profit markups before it gets to you, the customer.
*Vant batteries carry a hassle free 6-month warranty!*
Even though they are inexpensive, we offer direct support and replacement against manufacturing defects, all from *NY, USA*.
*True Capacity & C-Rating.*
Vant is an OEM for major brand batteries on the market today. The Vant factory supply batteries to known Name-Brand US manufacturers. The only difference between our battery and their name-brand battery is the sticker! They are the same battery made at the same factory. So you can count on the fact that Vant batteries whole true to their Capacity and C-Rating claims.
*ROAR Approved.*
Our ROAR approved packs have been put through the tests and rigors that ROAR demands LiPo batteries to hold up to in the highly competitive racing arena. We are currently expanding our offering of ROAR approved packs to bring you more options.
*So the bottom line is: You get a name-brand quality pack, at a great price, with a great warranty, plus USA customer support!*


Please feel free to ask questions in this thread and we will be sure to answer them for you.


Kind Regards,
Christopher Sytsma
Dirt Cheap RC


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I don't see in your list of VANT batteries any 1c (3.7v) hard cased race packs - 

Is this something that will be added?


----------



## DirtCheapRC (Sep 25, 2013)

swtour said:


> I don't see in your list of VANT batteries any 1c (3.7v) hard cased race packs -
> Is this something that will be added?


Hi,

Yes we will be offering a 3.7V 6000mAh 90C Hard Case Race Pack. It will be about 1 month before we have it in stock. The cost will be at or below $39.99.

Kind Regards,
Chris


----------



## Dunn Raceway Park (Mar 25, 2013)

I only just baught a pack and used it for last weeks racing but so far i am very happy. I bought a 2c shortie for my losi buggy and for the price i paid i feel its very good. Plenty of speed for me. its a 4000mah 75c pack and so far so good!


----------



## DirtCheapRC (Sep 25, 2013)

Dunn Raceway Park said:


> I only just baught a pack and used it for last weeks racing but so far i am very happy. I bought a 2c shortie for my losi buggy and for the price i paid i feel its very good. Plenty of speed for me. its a 4000mah 75c pack and so far so good!


That's great to hear. We greatly appreciate the feedback. Race on!

-Chris


----------



## DirtCheapRC (Sep 25, 2013)

swtour said:


> I don't see in your list of VANT batteries any 1c (3.7v) hard cased race packs -
> 
> Is this something that will be added?


Hi,

Our stock of the 3.7V 6000mAh 90C hard case battery has arrived as requested. Link to follow.

Kind Regards,
Chris


----------



## DirtCheapRC (Sep 25, 2013)

We need 5 posts in order to post a link


----------



## DirtCheapRC (Sep 25, 2013)

swtour said:


> I don't see in your list of VANT batteries any 1c (3.7v) hard cased race packs -
> 
> Is this something that will be added?


Here is a link to our 1S 3.7V 6000mAh 90C battery. They are currently in stock.

http://thebarnfloor.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=96&products_id=5124

Kind Regards,
Chris


----------



## DirtCheapRC (Sep 25, 2013)

*Hey Guys, it's been a while since we've last posted. We're still the Featured Sponsor for this forum and wanted to give you guys an update as to what we've been up to with Vant Batteries.*

We've been receiving wonderful feedback from customers about the reliability and performance of Vant battery packs. We often have new reviews from real customers who are so happy with their battery purchase that they take the time to write about it and share their experience with potential new buyers that are not familiar with the brand yet. Just visit a product page and click on the 'Reviews' Link.
http://thebarnfloor.com/catalog/index.php?manufacturers_id=96

Vant still offers an amazing *6-Month Warranty* against manufacturing defects. If you have an issue, simply contact us (in NY) and we will be happy to take care of you! 

We have recently added a few Helicopter/Multirotor/Aircraft batteries. People have been gobbling them up! They're higher in mAh, C-Rating, and are even lighter than the competition packs!!
http://thebarnfloor.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?manufacturers_id=96&categories_id=175

We currently have the beloved 7.4V 4600mAh 90C-180C Shorty Pack (VAN2S4690) approved for ROAR sanctioned events. We recently had the 7.4V 5200mAh 50C-100C Stick Pack (VAN2S5250 Vant2s5250) registered with ROAR as well. We now have the following packs on deck next for approval:
7.4V 6000mAh 100C-200C Saddle Pack (VAN2S60100)
7.4V 6500mAh 100C-200C Stick Pack (VAN2S65100)
14.8V 5200mAh 50C-100C 1/8 Hardcase Pack (VAN4S5250)
14.8V 6500mAh 75C-150C 1/8 Hardcase Pack (VAN4S6575)
14.8V 7500mAh 75C-150C 1/8 Hardcase Pack (VAN4S7575)
So stay tuned at the following link for more ROAR Packs:
http://thebarnfloor.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=ROAR&manufacturers_id=96

And for those bashers out there we have been having amazing customer feedback about our new 5S 5200mAh 50C and 6S 4800mAh 50C Hardcase packs. Amazing run time and power delivery. Customers just love them in their 1/8 Buggy and Truggy applications.
http://thebarnfloor.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=5S+Hard&manufacturers_id=96
http://thebarnfloor.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=6S+Hard&manufacturers_id=96

We are still offering *free domestic shipping *on All Vant LiPo packs. This makes the batteries even more affordable. Add in the peace of mind with the 6-Month warranty and the choice becomes quite clear.

If you guys have any questions or feedback, please do let us know.


----------



## Loozintraction88 (Sep 26, 2020)

I just purchased 2 vant 4s 6500mah 100c lipos so I'll see how they go and I'll get back to U they will be run in a 8s infraction


----------

